# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Steroids by Manufacturers >  Humulin R

## Rider

Humulin Regular by Lilly.

Manufacturer : Lilly (Greece)

Name : Humulin (R) Regular

Substance : Insulin @ 100IUs/ml

Container : 5 cartridges of 3ml per box

----------


## juicy_brucy

I'd love to see your cycle, rider. I think the gear you get is quite interesting. Do share....

----------


## FinelySculpted

Seriously for the love of God, stop using any and all insulin products... I am an insulin dependent diabetic, and i inject Humulin and Humalog both twice a day... no matter how good your temporary gains may be, your body will become dependent on it in no time at all, and you may be forced to take the stuff for the rest of your life like i have to... it is not like any other drug, only take if your body doesn't produce insulin, trust me, you will be sorry... just trying to help guys

----------


## juicy_brucy

> Seriously for the love of God, stop using any and all insulin products... I am an insulin dependent diabetic, and i inject Humulin and Humalog both twice a day... no matter how good your temporary gains may be, your body will become dependent on it in no time at all, and you may be forced to take the stuff for the rest of your life like i have to... it is not like any other drug, only take if your body doesn't produce insulin, trust me, you will be sorry... just trying to help guys


 Sound advice. I have used insulin before, but now will not. I have a fear of becoming diabetic too, and I have used tonnes of insulin. If I keep using it, I will become dependant. this is why I stopped.

----------


## MichaelCC

I have to fully agree with you guys ..
"FinelySculpted" - good info. I Wish, everyone who wants to use will read it first ....

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Thanks for the heads up FinelySculpted. I would never use it. Life is too short.

----------


## v-twin

good advice FC thanks bro...

----------


## ItalianMuscle27

> Seriously for the love of God, stop using any and all insulin products... I am an insulin dependent diabetic, and i inject Humulin and Humalog both twice a day... no matter how good your temporary gains may be, your body will become dependent on it in no time at all, and you may be forced to take the stuff for the rest of your life like i have to... it is not like any other drug, only take if your body doesn't produce insulin, trust me, you will be sorry... just trying to help guys



Great advice. Diabetes runs in my family, and I refuse to use the stuff. Not something I want to become dependant on, in my life!

----------


## Rider

Yea Insulin is so dangerous stuff indeed!

----------


## judge_dread

Pretty nice but be cautious bro

----------

